# C-mon be honest do you fart in bed???



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well, were all human and it is a natural act of the body. so do you let rip or do you squeeze cheeks till it subsides.......be honest guys n gals.
two i deffo know drop one occasionaly in bed:

1, dotti............essex girl innit
2, sal with the red tt.........dotti told me


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*outraged*

Its you men who do that!! Then think its bloody funny to waft it all round the room.

Doncha know - use laydeees only fart rose scented anyhow. Honnestly *shakes head* you don't know nuffin!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> *outraged*
> 
> Its you men who do that!! Then think its bloody funny to waft it all round the room.
> 
> Doncha know - use laydeees only fart rose scented anyhow. Honnestly *shakes head* you don't know nuffin!


thats a yes then, but wont admit it lol.......xxx


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

That'll be you getting a slap round the head with a wet kipper, my dear.

Mutter
Swear

Yells for Dotti


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> That'll be you getting a slap round the head with a wet kipper, my dear.
> 
> Mutter
> Swear
> ...


oh dear......sal dotti is an essex girl, can belch and fart better than an irish navvy lol. ooooh do like the kipper bit


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there only you and me about tonight??

Fancy saying that about Dotti - she'll have you!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Is there only you and me about tonight??
> 
> Fancy saying that about Dotti - she'll have you!


was gonna say you me and dotti...........but after the day ive had and bad back now, best i grab coco and sod offto bed lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL

Night night. Hope the back feels better in the morning.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

O M G! I don't blow off :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm too girlie for that sort of thing


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When you feel one brewing make sure that you are lying bum-to-bum with your loved one before you release.

She will complain :lol: yeah, no surprise there then.

In your best outraged voice tell her that you have just saved her life.

Finally, in response to "How?" you tell her "I've just given you a fart transplant"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread seems a bit "fishy" to me. :roll:

It reminds me of an old rhyme

A fart is but a puff of wind,
It gives the body ease,
It warms the bed on a chilly night,
And suffocates the fleas.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

brittan said:


> "I've just given you a fart transplant"


Genius


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i'll fart everywhere, in your car, in my car, in your face.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone else fart in bed and then shove the covers over your girlfriends head? It's like throwing a wild cat in a bag, you'll get scratched to bits but it's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

My girlfriend would say she never farts in bed and that is true till she falls asleep then all hell breakes loose!!!! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

j8keith said:


> A fart is but a puff of wind,
> It gives the body ease,
> It warms the bed on a chilly night,
> And suffocates the fleas.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm liking that too!!

But don't even stuck me under the quilt if you dropped one - you will be missing 'bits'. Gawd that is sooooooo MAN - grrrrrrr annoyed!!! Its so NOT funny guys ............

Rant over..... breathe Sal


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

damm i'm glad i started this...........wetting myself here with some of the replies!!!!
god i love the brits honesty in bodily functions, old saying from my nan.......where ever you be let one free, wind or briar let one fire. tho i think it wasnt her saying but from an old film in reality. keep on with the stories guys n gals xxx


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I wouldn't ever do it in public and do think it's quite disgusting but just can't resist in bed - the look on my girlfriends face is truly priceless!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

but while she is gagging do you force her head under the duvet lol


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I give it a few seconds to sink in, then whisper in her ear, "I love you" and throw her in!

Sure she'll scream and kick and scratch but I'm pretty sure she loves it really. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> but while she is gagging do you force her head under the duvet lol


You would be a dead man - trust me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > but while she is gagging do you force her head under the duvet lol
> ...


not before u were overcome and passed out, but then i wouldnt do that sal honest


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Better out than in.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

more tea vicar :?:

seroius tho just been told by my other half i am disgusting ,not my fault told her YOU KNOW I AM A MARTYR TO MY ARSE


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

good way of pre warming the bed i thought


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome acoustics in the steam room.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparently I do them in my sleep as well, she was awake but not feeling so good and desperately trying to get comfy, she had her back against my arse and I must have just gone for it. Paaaarrrrrrrrrrp 

She sort of found it funny but only because it woke me up :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

has anyone noticed how loud they are when you are in the shower ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Loud and Proud (it shows confidence).... :lol: :lol: :lol:

.... only problem is her Silent but Deadly reply. :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

baths the worst..........captive audience and my god why is it always cabbage?


----------

